# Probleme de grésillement sur AirPods



## gregoire.rbt (23 Septembre 2020)

bonjour, j'ai depuis quelques semaines un problème qui persiste, quand je connecte mes AirPods sur mon iPhone je n'ai aucun problème mais en revanche, quand je les connecte sur mon mac book pro, le son se met à grésiller et à devenir très flou, ce qui rend l'écoute très désagréable et impossible.
En fait c'est comme si j'avais de très très vieux écouteurs et que le son étais de très mauvaise qualité.
Puis quand je redémarre mon mac, le son se remet à être parfaitement audible et de bonne qualité.
J'ai déjà essayé de faire plusieurs essais et de les connecter sur plusieurs autres mac différent et le problème persistait.

Merci de l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

Bonsoir

Les AirPods sont encore sous garantie ?


----------



## Nicosun (26 Septembre 2020)

J'ai eu ça aussi, si tu es sous garanti va dans un Apple store, ils les changent.


----------

